# yeast infection :(



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

girls i have a question. my vaginal yeast infection started 3 weeks ago. i tried to treat it but that strange discharge is still coming out. i went to two clinics to treat it TT_TT i'm planning to consult another doctor.. the 2nd doctor suggested that i take that thing you put inside the vagina, but i was too scared... i didn't want to break my hymen but now i'm thinking of trying this medication... anyway the question is do you think that thing might break my hymen? anyone tried it before? TT_TT i tried to look at the vaginal hole and it's around 1 cm long..


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Whats wrong with breaking your hymen?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Kanova said:


> Whats wrong with breaking your hymen?


Middle east


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

well nothing wrong with breaking your hymen but that's my culture


----------



## Reinah (Apr 10, 2013)

What, douching? That's not good for you, it's supposed to cause infections :/

I don't think douching would tear/stretch your hymen. It doesn't mean anything anyways if it's torn, it's just a body part. 

What's the cultural reasoning anyways? Something about purity? I hate that reasoning. If a guy thinks you're somehow defective or "impure" because your hymen is torn or stretched, then he's a sexist creep.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

https://webspace.utexas.edu/dtt56/yeast-infections.html

Do they have plain yogurt there?


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Middle east


Oh snap, I didn't even see that. Its a good thing not a lot of them do sports.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Do not douche. Do you have monistat there or getting plain yogurt with little to no sugar and put it down there?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

If you're talking about Monistat, the applicator is too small to break your hymen - it's smaller than a tampon. I've never had a yeast infection, but my friend who is a virgin had one a few years ago, and she said that using Monistat didn't hurt her at all.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

You do know that something like half of all virgins don't have an intact hymen so they don't bleed the first time they have sex, right? This is especially true the older you get. The hymen is extremely delicate and even physical activity like playing sports can cause it to tear.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

That sounds like a serious infection. 1 douching is bad for you cause it could make the yeast infection worse. you can ask the doctor if they have a small speculum. Cause they do make them smaller. Cause I had a similar experience with a bad yeast infection when I was a virgin. But you should go to a Gynecologist if there is one in your area. I was prescribed a drug that I would have to wait 3 days after I took the first pill before I could take the next dose cause it could possibly damage my liver :eek


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Have you tried fluconazole?

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/drug-information/DR602569



> A one-time dose of fluconazole is 90% effective in treating a vaginal yeast infection


If you are 23, your hymen is probably gone for the most part.


----------



## Nutcase (Apr 28, 2013)

Kanova said:


> Oh snap, I didn't even see that. Its a good thing not a lot of them do sports.


Dude do you go around just looking for someone to troll? Jesus Christ...


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Err yeah the middle east is rife with ignorance, especially when it comes to women.

---

You can ask a doctor about it.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

It's too small to break your hymen.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Err yeah the middle east is rife with ignorance, especially when it comes to women.
> 
> ---
> 
> You can ask a doctor about it.


i'm an ex-muslim and i'm not going to marry a muslim man no matter what, but i'd tell my children not to lose their virginity whenever they feel like it; i still like the conservative side of my society and the other middle eastern societies 
----------------
thank you everyone. i'm going to do it! and yes i'm consuming too much yogurt these days haha


----------



## Smash86 (Jan 7, 2013)

Choa said:


> girls i have a question. my vaginal yeast infection started 3 weeks ago. i tried to treat it but that strange discharge is still coming out. i went to two clinics to treat it TT_TT i'm planning to consult another doctor.. the 2nd doctor suggested that i take that thing you put inside the vagina, but i was too scared... i didn't want to break my hymen but now i'm thinking of trying this medication... anyway the question is do you think that thing might break my hymen? anyone tried it before? TT_TT i tried to look at the vaginal hole and it's around 1 cm long..


I had on and off infections during my early 20's (really sucked) and it turns out it had alot of do with my diet. I had a yeast infection in my intestines/stomach from consuming too much wheat, sugar and yeast. This introducted some nasty bacteria into my body and it was hard to fight off. Before I knew about my allergies I was told by many doctors to take the medication, which just made it worse. Then, I went to a natropath who treated me and she gave me the most unusal remedy but it totally works. Garlic tampons  Really it works. Look it up! All you do is peel a garlic clove (make sure not to nick it or the juice will be slightly irratating) and take a needle to thread string through (dental floss works fine) leave it inside your vagina for up to 8 hours, just like a tampon. Do this for a few days and it'll be all cleared up. Make sure to eat very clean healthy food as well. Trust me, it's crazy but it works!


----------



## Smash86 (Jan 7, 2013)

meganmila said:


> Do not douche. Do you have monistat there or getting plain yogurt with little to no sugar and put it down there?


Plain yogurt is awesome. Full of good bacteria! Also very soothing.


----------



## PamJen (Feb 20, 2016)

I suffered from these nasty infections for almost 2 years before we (new gyno and myself) finally found a cure. Here is what my gyno recommended:

1. don't wear your biking shorts any longer than you have too. I now carry a pair of street shorts to change in as soon as I get off the bike.

2. don't wash your gential area with anything other than a baby soap.

3. douche with buttermilk - you need to reculture your vaginal tract. I had up to this point been eating yogurt everyday. My gyno told me this was great for my digestive tract but the healthy bacteria stayed there it never makes it way to your vagina thus the buttermilk douche for it allows for a "direct route" to the problem area.

4. I had to use an ovule/night treatment of Cervugid Ovules (vaginal suppository). My gyno recommended me to use this treatment for 3 courses.

I certainly understand what you are going through and I hope you find a treatment that works. It took me several doctors and many different treatment options to finally find the one that works for me. Knock on wood I've been free of yeast infections for 8 months now. I know that does not seem like much been after fighting them continuously for 2 years it seems like heaven.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I saw a video that recommended freezing plain yogurt in a tampon applicator and putting the frozen yogurt in there.


----------

